# Plagued by brake dust



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

all summer i was plagued by brake dust, but not just regular amounts of brake dust, i'm talking above super excessive amounts of brake dust. to the point where if i didn't stay on top of my wheels every couple of days they would be BLACK by end of the week.

i've got a mkiv jetta 1.8t and i'm looking to purchase new pads and rotors. the last thing i want to do is drop some coin and find myself with the same problem. the car is big turbo but the oe brakes have done their job just fine. all i'm after is a very low dust, quiet setup that performs as well as stock if not better.

a local shop recommended xtreme stop rotors with ebc greestuff but i seem to be reading mixed reviews on greenstuff dusting. xtreme stop recommends semi or carbon metallic pads, even ceramic-kevlar fibre is fine too.

i'm completely open to suggestions. any recommendations?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Your local shop is recommending whatever will make them the most money. A set of brembo/zimmerman/OE whatever blank rotors will serve you perfectly. That and a set of somebody's ceramic pads.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Braking/Pads/ES3949/

for instance


----------



## Popadopolis (Aug 13, 2008)

Veeko you have great looking ride there. Very nice. As for brake dust, I think you will be very happy with "ceramic Pads" as the dust is very minimal.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

as far as EBC pads go, Greenstuff pads are their baseline performance pads, so they will still have a moderate amount of dust. I would go with Redstuff. They are the highest grade street pad they offer with very minimal dust. And Yellowstuff are the race pads, but not good for street use.

I have the Redstuff pads, I got them off of ECS, IIRC the fronts were $100 with the wear sensor, and the rears were about $65. But worth every penny


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Bringing this back up to get a few more opinions. 

I have purchased Xtremestop rotors for my car, both front and rear. I just spoke with a tech from the R&D team at XtremeStop. http://www.xtremestop.com . They are in no means affiliated with any brake pad company nor do they make their own brake pads. 

Their tests have shown that using a high grade semi-metallic pad or a high grade carbon semi-metallic pad for street use gives the least amount of dust and the most amount of bite on their rotors. They have recommended Vortex pads and Hawk HPS pads as being the best they have come across. 

When I mentioned wanting to use EBC's Redstuff (Kevlar based with ceramic particles) I got a flat out no, stating that I will experience more dust, quicker wear and less bite due to common temps of street use. 

I just dont know what to do. The Redstuffs are waiting for me and i got them at cost however if the carbon semi-metallics are the way to go, i'd rather spend me cash right the first time. 

Can anyone provide any insight on any of the info I've provided above? 

:beer:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

plain stock rotors and Hawk HPS


----------

